# Please Help. Compressus In Trouble



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So last night I came home and realized my compressus was swimming erraticaly. He swam as if he was drunk. He would swim up the side of the tank and kind of let himself fall down. He's never been this active. It looks as if his mouth open a little bit. I checked the water and it was fine.

I came down this morning and he was laying on his side. He wasn't moving, wasn't really breathing, or anything. Unfortunately I had to go to work so I left. I was sure I was coming home to a dead fish.

I come home and he's back to his "drunken swimming." Very erratic, falling down, etc. So I did a water change jsu keep things fesh, dosed some salt and he's still swimming all awkward like.

Does anyone have any idea what is going on? Is he dying? Could he be sick? There are no open wounds or anything like that either.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you tested your water and checked for ammonia? An ammonia spike can cause these symptoms and can lead to a dead fish...


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So far the ammonia has been 0


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Is the temp consistent? Anything changed recently? Sounds strange to just happen...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Some internal parasites can cause this behavior.

If you've ruled everything else out, I'd go ahead and medicate.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Some internal parasites can cause this behavior.
> 
> If you've ruled everything else out, I'd go ahead and medicate.


What kind of medicine? What kind of parasites and where would they come from?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Have you fed him any live fish recently? Could be the reason for contracting an internal parasite...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

swimm bladder problems can often lead to "drunken swimming". You could see if there are meds but i not sure how well they even work. To start just keep the tank really clean and mayby add some salt and boost the temp.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I never feed live to my P's for that exact reason. Better safe than sorry.

I added salt and temp is right around 80. I have a video on my phone ill try to upload in a bit. I also jus checked the params again and nitrite is at 0. Ph is 6.5 ammo went up from 0 to .5 and nitrate is at 15. I introduced a media bag wth ammo carb.

How do swim bladder problems happen? How do u fix them? What makes then go wrong?


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

65galhex said:


> I never feed live to my P's for that exact reason. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> I added salt and temp is right around 80. I have a video on my phone ill try to upload in a bit. I also jus checked the params again and nitrite is at 0. Ph is 6.5 ammo went up from 0 to .5 and nitrate is at 15. I introduced a media bag wth ammo carb.
> 
> How do swim bladder problems happen? How do u fix them? What makes then go wrong?


I never knew swim bladder issues occurred with P's always thought it was reserved for the goofy shaped goldfish. I believe typical causes are constipation or fish going to surface to get air or when feeding.

With goldfish I fed raisin bran, and peas.. then it was all ok.

I notice you said that you don't feed live but could it be floating pellets causing this? Do you have an air pump in the tank?

Just some ideas?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont feed this guy pellets and I dont have an airpump in this tank. Thanks for all the help so far. This morning it was status quo.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wouldn't put off medicating with some internal parasite meds another day.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, what kind of meds would work for that?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

To be honest, in the nearly 40 years I've been keeping fish I've hardly ever medicated... so I'm really not the best one to ask about that.

Hopefully somebody will chime in soon and recommend a good med for internal parasites.

(I'm not saying you absolutely have an internal parasite problem, but I remember my fish acting like that one time, and after ruling everything else out I medicated for IP and it was the right 'fix.')


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay nice. Thanks for your help. Anyone know the best med?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not really familiar with internal parasite meds because I don't have that problem but I know API sells medicated food through petco and petsmart


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

try melafix or pimafix, but to me this sounds like a swim bladder problem which sorry to say if it is it wont end well.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

anyways you can post a quick vid,

and p-freak wants an update


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

philbert said:


> anyways you can post a quick vid,
> 
> and p-freak wants an update


I will try to post the video today.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

As an alternative to medication - If you had another cycled tank around (such as with another healthy P), you could try adding a divider and move him in there temporarily. That might be safer as it may be least stressful for him, and if he recovers there, you can then debug your tank conditions more closely. Also, I've read that keeping fish in tanks with low water (just enough to submerge them) will help them with keeping "afloat" with their swim bladder issues. I've never tried it, but it's something to consider.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Good advice smoke thanks, I will try and see if I cant find a divider for my 150gal.


----------

